# HD chain ring



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2014)

...well almost

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARLEY-DAVI...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ebd4a128


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2014)

..gee, no close-ups?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

Seller back pedaled my question of authenticity, the auction ad sure reads authoritative.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2014)

But its rusty!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 28, 2014)

..............


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2014)

Note to self: call my local water jet cutter and buy some salt.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 28, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Note to self: call my local water jet cutter and buy some salt.




Just a suggestion, be sure to sit down when you call for a quote.  I worked at a shop that did laser cutting and water jet cutting.  The average is $150.00 to $200.00 per hr. Thats not counting the design of the sprocket for the program.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 28, 2014)

These were laser cut, not water jet.  They are flat.  I just wanted to make a couple for my own collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> These were laser cut, not water jet.  They are flat.  I just wanted to make a couple for my own collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Cool chainrings, what surprised me was the auction price.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> ...well almost
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARLEY-DAVI...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ebd4a128




how did you know it wasnt real?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 29, 2014)

bikiba said:


> how did you know it wasnt real?






*bikiba ... do an in-house search >>> Help with a Harley Davidson <<<*


...........  patric


----------



## walter branche (Apr 29, 2014)

*old the same item in feb.for 188.25*

check out the sellers feedback ,he sold this feb,14 for 188.25 received positive feedback , same photo was used , I have never seen a sprocket worn out like this ,, I sold my original HD sprocket years ago for 500.00+  walter branche RUST IN PEACE ,, PARTS are PRETTY


----------



## bikiba (Apr 29, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *bikiba ... do an in-house search >>> Help with a Harley Davidson <<<*
> ...........  patric




thanks! like an HD chain ring master class! make sure to write down all of those other aspects somewhere and pass them down at some point.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 7, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARLEY-DAVI...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ebd4a128







*Looks like he sold a second one (hoo nose how many ?!!) ... click on the above link ... 

506 Simoleons ... 24 Bids ... 10 Bidders*


...........patric




=========================================================================
=========================================================================


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Unbelievable, what's an authentic one worth?
it's frustrating, the seller skirts my question and does not post it on eBay for others to see


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Unbelievable, what's an authentic one worth?




The best way to find out, is to put it on ebay without a reserve. Than you'll see who steps up.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 7, 2014)

catfish said:


> The best way to find out, is to put it on ebay without a reserve. Than you'll see who steps up.




Yes sir, you are right.  The seller never answered my question directly if the ring was authentic.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Yes sir, you are right.  The seller never answered my question directly if the ring was authentic.




That's always a red flag. If I ask questions, or ask for photos and the ebay seller wont answer - I wont bid.


----------

